# reezen anyone ?



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

anyone shooting the reezen this year..... likes and dis likes 6.5 or 7.0


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Our likes and dislike shouldnt matter. What do you think of the bow? Myself i think its one of the worst bows i have ever shot. NOt a huge fan of the monster either. For those of you who think im a mathews basher i love the switchback and the best bow they ever made the s2 which hardly anyone knows about.


----------



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

no what other think is no going to influence any purchase that i make i was just curious i am planning to head to pick up a bow this week and i will end up with what ever shoots best for me


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

madmike22 said:


> Our likes and dislike shouldnt matter. What do you think of the bow? Myself i think its one of the worst bows i have ever shot. NOt a huge fan of the monster either. For those of you who think im a mathews basher i love the switchback and the best bow they ever made the s2 which hardly anyone knows about.


The draw cycle is way to harsh for me. I guess I am one of the few who knows something about the S2. I shoot one and I am really loving it. Silky smooth.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Several weeks ago I purchased a new bow. I went into my local bow shop here in town, sold on the Alphamax (Hoyt) based on reports I've read from various sources - without shooting one yet. 
After shooting several other bows as well as the Alphamax I ended up walking out with a Mathews DXT. :lol: Go figure.
Just like the guys above had mentioned, shoot several bows, choose what feels best in *your* hand.


----------



## pkuptruck007 (Apr 17, 2007)

Any thought or reason that you wont or haven;t considered a 
michigan made bow?

Darton, quest, oneida all make bows here in Michigan.

darton makes one of the fastest ( advertised at 340 +) and Quest makes one at 330 fps... all about the same size, etc as the reezen....
and from recent reports, they shoot a little smoother and quieter....

Just a thought...


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

pkuptruck007 said:


> Any thought or reason that you wont or haven;t considered a
> michigan made bow?
> 
> Darton, quest, oneida all make bows here in Michigan.
> ...


 My first bow kill, Darton Viper. Loved my Darton Maverick. Loved my Darton Tempest even more (Son shoots it now), and liking my Darton Pro 3000.

Gotta appreciate their service. Factory is 25 min away...JG


----------

